# Happy New Year,



## AngieM2

Looking forward to crafts, swaps and LOTS of sewing in 2017.

Hope all of you have a healthy, happy, and at least enough plus a bit $$ for you and yours!

Angie


----------



## maxine

Thanks Angie.. Hope your New Year's was safe and fun.. I as usual, was in bed asleep when midnight rolled around... looking forward to our new swap starting,, I need to get my fabric ready and a pattern decided.. can hardly wait to see who signs up.. !!


----------



## AngieM2

I just posted the quilt block swap sign up thread. 

2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap


----------

